# 1972 50 HP EVINRUDE



## JKM4874FORD (Feb 26, 2013)

We just got a 1972 50 HP Evinrude, came with Johnson throttle controls. Started and run great. Paid $250 for it. Was wondering if that was a good deal? The Hood seams to look the age, but the motor was very clean. Which brings me to a few things. 

The head is painted a red primer, leads me to think it may have had a replacement somewhere in a previous lifetime. I was thinking it would have paint to match from the from the factory. 

The throttle controls were not hooked up, only the started and choke. Does anyone have pictures or a diagram of how that is to hook-up. 

Need a breather cover, it does not currently have any kind of air filter.

Will try to get pictures up later.

This will be replacing a 35 Mercury on our 16' Alumnicraft MV Angler. After a complete transom rebuild. 

Will the steering controls hook up without any major concerns?

Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes that's a good deal. I do not think this motor came with any air box in front of carburetor. A lot of outboard motors do not have them. Find the model number off the transom bracket or powerhead. I do not think red was used to ever paint powerheads of Evinrudes either.

https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/EVINRUDE/1972/50202C/parts.html


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 26, 2013)

Do a compression test on the motor. That will tell you if you got a good deal.


----------



## JKM4874FORD (Feb 27, 2013)

Day late but here are a few pictures Of the motor. Just ignor the mess in the back ground.


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ha didn't even notice the mess until I read it. All I saw was motor :lol: Hey that motor looks pretty clean for a 72. That is the first year of the 2 cylinder looper if memory serves me. Very solid powerplant.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 1, 2013)

Is that an Electric-Shift motor?


----------



## JKM4874FORD (Mar 1, 2013)

TxTightLiner said:


> Is that an Electric-Shift motor?



Just getting into some but I think it might be. Are there problems with those?

The throttle cable is really stiff. May have to replace it. 
Drained the lower unit last night and a small amount of water then the oil was pink. Are there some synthetic oils that are pink?


----------



## JKM4874FORD (Mar 1, 2013)

TxTightLiner said:


> Is that an Electric-Shift motor?



Just getting into some but I think it might be. Are there problems with those?

The throttle cable is really stiff. May have to replace it. 
Drained the lower unit last night and a small amount of water then the oil was pink. Are there some synthetic oils that are pink?


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a 48hp spl johnson and it does not have a air filter, just some reference for you.
That is clean looking, mine is a 1988 and way dirtier than that. I suspect mine has had
major work done on it before my ownership but it runs great so far, KOW. 

A trick we used to use to lube cables was: 
Get a plastic bag, small ziplock and cut a small corner piece off.
Slip that corner over the end of the cable.
Use a twist tie and fasten it securely to cable.
Then put oil in the bag and let it soak for a few days.

Good way to get the oil to run all the way down the cable, works like new.

Tim


----------



## muskiemike12 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seeing that the lower unit is green and not blue, you have a Johnson with an Evinrude hood.

Great find for $250!


----------



## NautiBuoys (Mar 1, 2013)

Muskiemike,

I had an Evinrude 50hp just like that (same colors) when I was a kid. It was a great motor.
As OMC built both Johnson and Evinrude, was never sure what was the difference other than colors...

See attached Evinrude ad:


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 1, 2013)

muskiemike12 said:


> Seeing that the lower unit is green and not blue, you have a Johnson with an Evinrude hood.
> 
> Great find for $250!



Incorrect.......Everything 50hp and up in 1972 was grey/green for Evinrude.... The starlite, triumph and lark. The blue engines 40hp and below were the yachtwins, lightwin, fastwin....etc


----------



## muskiemike12 (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess I didn't know that. I just have never seen a green Evinrude. My 1973 is blue.


----------



## NautiBuoys (Mar 1, 2013)

I also had an early 70's Johnson 25hp with a green housing/white motor cover before my 50hp Evinrude.
I do recall the color being a shade different, as I could not use same spray paint can to touch up.


----------



## JKM4874FORD (Mar 1, 2013)

Love all the coments. Wishing the weather would straighten up so I can get started on the repairs and the swap.


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 1, 2013)

muskiemike12 said:


> I guess I didn't know that. I just have never seen a green Evinrude. My 1973 is blue.



Thats because in 73' the only motor leftt with the grey/green was the starflite V4 models. The Triumph 65hp and the Lark 50hp now sported the famous Evinrude blue


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 2, 2013)

If it is a E-S motor you will have to use a certain type of lower end oil.
I belive it's a type C but I maybe wrong. The reason I asked is I have a 50 E-S that looks very similar to your motor. They are great motors if you take care of them like most things.
But there seems to be a shortage of parts for those models.


----------



## JKM4874FORD (Mar 2, 2013)

TxTightLiner said:


> If it is a E-S motor you will have to use a certain type of lower end oil.
> I belive it's a type C but I maybe wrong. The reason I asked is I have a 50 E-S that looks very similar to your motor. They are great motors if you take care of them like most things.
> But there seems to be a shortage of parts for those models.



Would that explain the pink lower unit fluid?

Thanks for the info. I would have put regular off the shelf in without knowing.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 2, 2013)

Not sure.
You can usually find the E-S type of gear oil at Academy and places like that.
When I changed mine it was a milky pink too , milky oil is usually an indication that water has gotten in there. May need a seal kit hard to say. I haven't put seals in mine, I may check that.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 2, 2013)

Could you post a pic of your controls?


----------



## JKM4874FORD (Mar 4, 2013)

earl60446 said:


> A trick we used to use to lube cables was:
> Get a plastic bag, small ziplock and cut a small corner piece off.
> Slip that corner over the end of the cable.
> Use a twist tie and fasten it securely to cable.
> ...


Do you have to elevate the cable and bag? Could you place on end into a quart of transmission fluid and it work?


----------



## JMichael (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, you have to elevate the bag and that end of the cable so that gravity will let the lubricant flow down through the inside of the cable housing.


----------



## JKM4874FORD (Mar 4, 2013)

TxTightLiner said:


> Not sure.
> You can usually find the E-S type of gear oil at Academy and places like that.
> When I changed mine it was a milky pink too , milky oil is usually an indication that water has gotten in there. May need a seal kit hard to say. I haven't put seals in mine, I may check that.



I had a small amount of water come out first when I drained the fluid.


----------



## JKM4874FORD (Mar 4, 2013)

JMichael said:


> Yes, you have to elevate the bag and that end of the cable so that gravity will let the lubricant flow down through the inside of the cable housing.




Thanks will give it a try.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds like a LU seal kit may be in order.


----------

